# How much to charge for a show?



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, all.

lately I've been performing more and more solo acoustic sutff. I'm playing at a lounge later this week, and I've had an offer to play at a private party. The problem is, I don't know how much to charge!

I told the people hosting the party that I'd do an hour-long set for $70.00. Is that a fair price? Also, is it a good idea to get this in writing and get them to sign it? If so... what do I write? Anybody have experience in these matters? Thanks,

-Travis


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

What would a mechanic charge for an hours work? Do you consider what you are doing more skilled than what he does?
I have played many private parties and have nearly always found them most generous when it comes to paying at the end of the night. Once being paid 50% extra. 
I always got a deposit when a booking was confirmed. Means that if you are crap and get thrown out you don't come away empty handed!!!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Always charge 3 hours minimum. 

When union rates are calculated, leader gets 50% over; a solo musician gets 100% over the going rate.

Factor in things like whether you need to supply PA.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Always get something in writing from someone in charge. I've had a few bad experiences with promoters/club owners trying to skimp out on cash at the end of the night. The contract should say things like: how long you will be on stage, what your guarantee is, if no guarantee what percentage of the door money you will get, what kind of backline will be provided (ive had clubs promise to provide backline, then ask for the rental fees from me later on), stuff like this.

It's really about covering your ass (for both sides) and everyone will be better off because of it.


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks! So... something like this?

Performance Agreement
I will perform two, 45min-1hour sets of music, with a short break in-between.
I will provide my own equipment (i.e. amplifier, microphone, mic stand, etc).
Compensation will be $150.00, $40.00 of which is to be paid before the show as a deposit.

I agree to the above terms.

(signature) 

Thank-you, and enjoy the music!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Traivs said:


> Thanks! So... something like this?
> 
> Performance Agreement
> I will perform two, 45min-1hour sets of music, with a short break in-between.
> ...


Fix the start and end times. eg - performance will start at 7 p.m. and be concluded by 10 p.m.

Build in an overtime provision - if the client wants an extra set, specify an overtime rate (usually 150% of hourly, billed in 15 min increments.)

Specify minimum break time - no less than 20 minutes consecutive for a solo performer.

Specify method of payment. Is balance payable before you get on stage, or immediately after? Before is usually best. Promoters have been known to go AWOL while the act is on.


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a gig at a lounge today. I feel pretty good about how it went. I got $100.00 for about an hour and 45 mins, plus $50.00 in tips. It was fun, too!

Thanks for your input so far. I revised my little document:

Performance Agreement
I will perform two, 45min-1hour sets of music, with a break in-between (approx. 20 mins), on Friday, April 13, from 8:00pm, to approx. 10:30pm.
I will provide my own equipment (i.e. amplifier, microphone, mic stand, etc).
Compensation will be $150.00. There is a $40.00 deposit to secure the booking, and the remaining $110.00 is to be paid the night of the performance. Cash or cheque.

I agree to the above terms.

_

Thank-you, and enjoy the music!

Better?


----------

